# What did you sell today ?



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

A spin on the " What did you buy today thread " . The drawers are being opened this time of year once again and almost time to move back into the basement . I'm going the opposite direction as most of our members I'm sure , but I'm also sure some are downsizing like myself .  

First sale of the season .....................................TBC .


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 25, 2022)

Nothing.   I have numerous items on eBay and haven't sold a thing.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

Jacobs flex collet chuck with plugs and collets . This was off my Regal Leblond with L0 spindle . Looking for a D1-4 and a member on here has been contacted so this may be a 3 way swap .


----------



## rabler (Sep 25, 2022)

Well it was really Thursday, not today, but I sold a horse ...
That was a long drive to deliver her.


----------



## Jim F (Sep 25, 2022)

Gave away a cold smoker, need to sell a 6" Grizzly mill vise next.


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 25, 2022)

Sold a stainless steel cable off of a sailboat


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 25, 2022)

Last Friday I sold a Beretta 20 gauge O/U Whitewing. The guy was stoked!
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

So John saw the L0 chuck . I'll consider this a done deal . If Jeff still wants to get rid of the DA-4 it'll be a 3 way which is cool . Everybody ends up happy .   If Jeff ends up keeping his , no big deal for me . I'm not in a huge hurry as usual , still working on the wood pile .


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 25, 2022)

Nuthin’ either. Just keep accumulating…….my sis is moving to Idaho and is trying to dump everything. Had a big Dewalt shop vac that her x left and looks unused. I was thinking about replacing my 30yrld shopvac as it’s getting tired, she was going to put the Dewalt in the trash….got a new to me shop vac.

Guess I’ll put the old one on CL for free as that’s the ONLY way I can get rid of anything.


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 25, 2022)

DiscoDan said:


> Sold a stainless steel cable off of a sailboat


When I met the guy to deliver the stainless steel cable I asked him if he was going to use it on his sailboat. He said no he's going to use it to secure the outside air conditioning unit on his rental house in downtown Baltimore!


----------



## Janderso (Sep 25, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Jacobs flex collet chuck with plugs and collets . This was off my Regal Leblond with L0 spindle . Looking for a D1-4 and a member on here has been contacted so this may be a 3 way swap .


I saw a Jacobs rubber flex chuck on Ebay with collets for $895 obo.
It didn’t sell. He relisted it for the same price.
Just fishing I guess. Good luck.


----------



## Jim F (Sep 25, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> Nuthin’ either. Just keep accumulating…….my sis is moving to Idaho and is trying to dump everything. Had a big Dewalt shop vac that her x left and looks unused. I was thinking about replacing my 30yrld shopvac as it’s getting tired, she was going to put the Dewalt in the trash….got a new to me shop vac.
> 
> Guess I’ll put the old one on CL* for free as that’s the ONLY way I can get rid of anything.*


I have trouble with this, seems I have to pay to get rid of stuff.......


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

Jeff , I'm selling the chuck and collets for half that to a member on here . If you are selling yours , that's what I would offer you if you decide to sell it .


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 25, 2022)

Recently sold my gas-powered air compressor. I was going to make a mobile welding truck and put the compressor on the back of it. Well, I never got that vision off the ground, so I sold it to my neighbor.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 26, 2022)

Selling?  It that like where you put something on Craigslist and deal with round-the-clock phone contacts and schedule look-at appointments with no-shows until you load your stuff up for a scrap haul?  I think I've done a few, but is it even worth it anymore?  I think my new system for selling is simple- put that junk somewhere else until the auction company comes to liquidate my estate.  One, it still gets sold, and two, it gives me more time now to do what I want, while I'm alive and healthy.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

I've been selling my fishing/ice breaking bats a little at a time, slow but steady. I will never recoup my new lathe investment, but doing the work keeps me from wanting to kill somebody, plus I want to work on something that doesn't bleeds unless it's me.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 27, 2022)

This morning, without saying a word, my colleague produced and counted a stack of cash.  Then he handed it to me.  It was for my Atlas lathe!  So I'm going to be latheless for a couple of weeks while I finish the Nardini 1760 install.  For now, it frees up some critical floor space and the revenue goes back in the shop piggy bank.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 1, 2022)

Spent the night down in the basement last night . Good gawd , they multiplied again !


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Oct 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Spent the night down in the basement last night . Good gawd , they multiplied again !


You know it didn’t happen without pics!


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 1, 2022)

Sold a set of these.
Turnbuckle set w/new rods for a Cub Cadet 169.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 1, 2022)

How much did ya get, Dave's probably got 3, or 4, or 5


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 1, 2022)

$35 w/free shipping
Not a big money maker
Had to buy the t/buckle and the plated rod.
Needed a set for my self, got carried away once I got the 'Z' bend down pat so made a few extra.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 2, 2022)

Aukai said:


> How much did ya get, Dave's probably got 3, or 4, or 5


I haven't sold any Cub parts over on OCC in quite a while , although one day I'll have to .  I have 50 cans of Cub and JD paint down the basement .


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 2, 2022)

Rattle cans??
How old?


----------



## Jim F (Nov 15, 2022)

Sold 4k 209 primers (4 bricks) and a 10/22 today.


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 19, 2022)

Shipping one of these to a fellow in MI this morning.
OEM style jack stowage tie down for 57-58 Chryslers.
Made a bunch of them a year ago.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2022)

The Cubs have gone missing for the year here Fin . Not even a green meanie worth buying .


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 19, 2022)

Speaking of Green Meanie, the X720 that found it's way onto  my table this fall is supposedly going to be headed to a new home this month.
I sure hope so, damn thing is starting to make my eyes sore when I walk in the shop!!
A Cemetery board reject, since it dropped the driveshaft and tore out the hydraulic lines right before it was due to be "gifted" to the Board. 
$1400 worth of parts later plus labor, now the Board wants nothing to do with it and won't pay for the repairs.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2022)

The 1872s and 2072s have been like hens teeth here , not one in site . I did see another 1812 but it went quick .


----------



## finsruskw (Nov 19, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The 1872s and 2072s have been like hens teeth here , not one in site . I did see another 1812 but it went quick .


I'll be back in the shop this afternoon.
Building a Cat 0 setup for the 2086
Have to bend the 1/4" plate yet for the sides.
Thinking of drilling each end of the shaft for a grease fitting with a through hole to reach the center of the fixed pivot sleeves where they are welded to the side plates.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 11, 2022)

Sold my old air compressor that was replaced by the new Quincy I bought a year ago and still have not installed!
Also sold a 392 Hemi block, heads, rocker arms and valve covers to a street rodder from WI.
He's planning on building it for a 30's Plymouth truck.
Just now getting the corner of my shop cleaned out where the Quincy will live.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 11, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Sold my old air compressor that was replaced by the new Quincy I bought a year ago and still have not installed!
> Also sold a 392 Hemi block, heads, rocker arms and valve covers to a street rodder from WI.
> He's planning on building it for a 30's Plymouth truck.
> Just now getting the corner of my shop cleaned out where the Quincy will live.


@finsruskw   That is pretty cool that you had a 392 Hemi.  My brothers ran 392's back in the late '70s and '80s. 
I hope the video plays, but it ended up being a link.  That is one of my brothers driving the tractor they built which had 3 -392 Hemis in it with blowers.  That brother is gone now because of brain cancer but his legacy lives on in his son, which is in the second picture.


----------

